# Ebene zentrieren.



## Captain Subtext (28. April 2007)

Guten Tag,

ich dreh hier langsam am Zeiger, ich versuche nun schon eine ganze Weile ein Ebene zu zentrieren, also sprich es rauszufinden wie es in Photoshop geht. Das Problem is ich habe einen Hintergrund und ein Bild auf einer 2. Ebene und das Bild will ich nun genau in die Mitte, aber nur horizontal , also Vertikal ist mir egal. Wäre schön wenn mir wer helfen könnte.


mfg der Captain !


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. April 2007)

Hi,
in der Optionen Palette gibt es die Ausrichtenfunktionen. Du must beide Ebenen makieren und dann den entgsprechenden Ausrichtenbutton drücken.

Viele Grüße


----------

